# Paxil, Clomipramine



## Ihatedp89 (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried Paxil for 3 months at a high dosage, didn't see any help with anxiety and made me slight psychotic and rage like. I then tried Clomipramine for 3 months only for it to do absolutely nothing but sedate me.


----------



## NicoleMariah (Mar 16, 2013)

I took paxil and it helped me with my anxiety greatly i had minor twitches from it but doable I was also taking Buspar at the time and i ended up misusing my medication by self medicating and doubling my dose of Buspar which let me to sertonin over dosing. Symtems are tremors and constant twitching.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was just given buspar to add to my paxil and am wondering if anyone else has tried this combination. I dont want sertonin overdose like Newbie experienced. A little worried about starting it.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

guys get of the meds if u wanna really recover


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

The problem with getting off my medication is that im also going thru postpartum depression and anxiety and really need them at this time. Ive always just delt with the derealization in the past without medication. Just went along with my life but when i had my baby everything got worse so had to result to paxil and buspar lamictal and klonipin. Have to do what i can to survive. Had panic attacks evey morning. Nobody can live like that.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

yea i understand but at some point u have 2 free urself from those meds


----------

